# How do I get rid of Google toolbar?



## nbjg24 (Mar 13, 2004)

How can I get rid of the Google Toolbar? The add/remove programs won't work for it. If I highlight it and click "add/remove," the list just jumps back to the top and nothing happens.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

What do you mean buy jumps back to the top? Add/remove should remove it. After you have removed it you will have to close & reopen any IE windows to see that it is gone


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The Google toolbar has a mind of its own. That's why I got rid of it quite a while ago.

You can delete it with Hijack This. You will see a 03 entry that says Google toolbar. I saw it in your log in your other thread.

Have Hijack This fix that entry.

Cookie


----------



## nbjg24 (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks a bunch, Cookie. It worked. Now should I have HJT fix the O8 ones with google toolbar? Here is my log. (I bolded the O8 Google Toolbar thingys)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:33:29 AM, on 4/17/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\DIGITAL DASHBOARD\DEVGULP.EXE
C:\CPQS\BWTOOLS\SCCENTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PCTVOICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMPDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\BTTNSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARK X74-X75\LXBBBMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVCONSOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARK X74-X75\LXBBBMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EYETIDE MEDIA\EYETIDE VIEWER\EYETIDECONTROLLER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.rr.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDPServer] CMpdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvconsoleEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsecomrEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSEcomR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: Eyetide Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Eyetide Media\Eyetide Viewer\EyetideController.exe
*O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html*
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .SWF: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {525A15D0-4938-11D4-94C7-0050DA20189B} (SnoopyCtrl Class) - http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/snoopy/iesnoopy.cab
O16 - DPF: {33288993-5664-11D4-8B5B-00D0B73B3518} (ell Class) - http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/ieell.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/arcadegames/meteormadness/eacom/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {17163BB4-107E-11D4-9B76-006097DF2317} (EABootStrap Class) - http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/boot_strap/iegils.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab?
O16 - DPF: {5CC238A9-F547-49F9-BEC1-B4F03A3C566F} (hyperX Class) - http://nbafantasylive.hypertv.com/nba/stage/recv/dcn/hyperX.cab
O16 - DPF: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - https://components.viewpoint.com/MTSInstallers/MetaStream3.cab?url=www.viewpoint.com
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F7DC2A2E-FC34-11D3-B1D9-00A0C99B41BB} (Zoom Class) - http://www.zoomify.com/download/zoomify305.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38058.5456597222
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: Arcsoft Web Uploader - http://www.hpphoto.com/downloads/ReadFileApplet.cab
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: Dice Derby by pogo - http://checkeredflag.pogo.com/applet/checkeredflag/checkeredflag-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Word Whomp Whackdown by pogo - http://whackdown2.pogo.com/applet/whackdown/whackdown-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: High Stakes Pool by pogo - http://pool2.pogo.com/applet/pool2/pool-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Greenback Bayou by pogo - http://greenback.pogo.com/applet/greenback/greenback-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://peaks.pogo.com/applet/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Fortune Bingo by pogo - http://superbingo.pogo.com/applet/superbingo/superbingo-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://klondike.pogo.com/applet/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: High Stakes Poker by pogo - http://drawpoker.pogo.com/applet/drawpoker/drawpoker-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://mahjong2.pogo.com/applet/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Jungle Gin by pogo - http://gin.pogo.com/applet/gin/gin-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Squelchies by pogo - http://squelchies.pogo.com/applet/squelchies/squelchies-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Top Down Baseball by pogo - http://topdown02.pogo.com/applet/topdown/topdown-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Buckaroo Blackjack TM by pogo - http://vbjack.pogo.com/applet/videoblackjack/videoblackjack-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Spades by pogo - http://spades.pogo.com/applet/spades/spades-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: EZ Win Bingo by pogo - http://bingoe.pogo.com/applet/bingo/bingoe-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Turbo 21 TM by pogo - http://turbo08.pogo.com/applet/turbo21/turbo21-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pop Fu by pogo - http://popfu.pogo.com/applet/popfu/popfu-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Jokers Wild Poker by pogo - http://vpjoke01.pogo.com/applet/videopoker2/jokerswild-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Sweet Tooth TM by pogo - http://sweet06.pogo.com/applet/sweettooth/sweettooth-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Double Deuce Poker by pogo - http://doublebonus.pogo.com/applet/videopoker2/doubledeuce-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tumble Bees by pogo - http://jumbee.pogo.com/applet/jumbee/jumbee-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Texas Hold'em Poker by pogo - http://holdem01.pogo.com/applet/holdem/holdem-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://poppit.pogo.com/applet/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Quick Shot by pogo - http://quickshot01.pogo.com/applet/quickshot/quickshot-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pirate's Gold by pogo - http://swashbucks03.pogo.com/applet/piratesgold/piratesgold-ob-assets.cab


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, you can fix those too.

Cookie


----------



## nbjg24 (Mar 13, 2004)

Perfect! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You won't be needing this one then either.

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll

Cookie


----------



## Boo_Compaq (May 9, 2003)

I got a question...would google toolbar cause weird pop up behavior? Because i have been getting more and more popups within the last couple weeks, and im not sure why. heres a link to my thread about it.

http://forums.techguy.org/t221029.html

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Boo,

I wouldn't be surprised if Google's toolbar causes pop-ups but I don't know for sure. I just remember that it kept putting a little icon on my task bar that I didn't want and when I tried to get rid of it, it kept coming back. 

That was before I knew anything about Hijack This and I asked for help here to delete it and was told to get rid of it that way and it did the trick.

I just found the little bugger to be intrusive, but I know lots of people have it and like it so it's a matter of choice.

Cookie


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Cookiegal said:


> Hi Boo,
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Google's toolbar causes pop-ups but I don't know for sure. I just remember that it kept putting a little icon on my task bar that I didn't want and when I tried to get rid of it, it kept coming back.
> 
> ...


Hello Cookiegal

Are you absolutely certain that the toolbar you are talking about was google toolbar or was it an older version of one of googles search tools. I had never heard of it placing an icon in the task bar or being intrusive in any way.

I would be keen to hear of anyone else's experience with this.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, it was definitely the Google toolbar. I remember downloading it because I thought it would be handy and it had some neat features.

I've also read older posts and there is controversy as to whether or not it is spyware as it does collect information about sites visited, etc. 

This was quite a while ago and things may have changed since but when that little icon showed up and I couldn't get rid of it, that was enough for me flush it. I like to be in control of my computer and not the other way around  

Cookie


----------



## BettyChand (Apr 17, 2004)

I agree with Cookie about the google toolbar. I also got rid of it but I do like the google deskbar. It's much better and no problems with it being intrusive.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> Hi Boo,
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Google's toolbar causes pop-ups but I don't know for sure. I just remember that it kept putting a little icon on my task bar that I didn't want and when I tried to get rid of it, it kept coming back.
> 
> Cookie


Are you running version 2.0.108? The only reason I use it is because of the excellent pop-up blocker. Have never noticed a taskbar icon.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I really don't remember Deke. It was quite a while ago.

Cookie


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Hello Cookie
Is it possible you were referring to "google deskbar".
http://toolbar.google.com/deskbar/


----------



## Smokin Joe (Oct 26, 2007)

I an trying to delete mine. From every thing I read in this thread pertains to installing it- NOT DELETING IT!!


----------

